
The Future of Planet Mozilla - e15ctr0n
http://exple.tive.org/blarg/2016/08/17/the-future-of-the-planet/
======
bbayles
Mozilla Planet! That site was a big part of how I immersed myself in open
source and software generally. When I was in high school I would read every
post on the web site, and eventually started reading it on Google Reader.

It's where I learned about bug trackers, version control, Javascript, CSS, web
browser development (obviously), and lots more. It's interesting to drop into
a long-running conversation to see how professionals talk about things, and
it's a big part of why I'm an open source contributor today.

------
chronid
> I’m not sure who said it first, but I’ve heard a number of people say that
> RSS solved too many problems to be allowed to live.

I don't know too, but this is a phrase worth stealing.

~~~
jms18
The fact that RSS appears to be dying is the best proof I have ever seen that
demonstrates a secret cabal of lizard-people who control the world. How did it
go from being so pervasive and useful to dying in so short a time? It can't
all be laid at the feet of Google Reader and Facebook news.

~~~
lewisl9029
Because content providers want to lock users into their own proprietary
content platforms, and providing an RSS feed is completely counter-productive
towards that goal.

RSS was way too open and user-friendly to survive contact with corporate
greed.

~~~
solipsism
It wasn't user-friendly for non-tech folks. It was confusing. There were no
readers that appealed to regular folks. The open-source world dropped the ball
here. This is why it died.

~~~
bsder
Has the open source world _EVER_ produced a UX that was user friendly for non-
tech folks? I'm really drawing a blank here.

~~~
skrebbel
VLC Media Player. It's not pretty, but it has a play button and a scrollbar.
Its 3629394 power user features are nicely stashed away where they belong: in
a menu that most people never even bother to check out.

But the core feature for a video player is that it _plays the damn video_.
That's core UX, and most other players of the last 15 years have dropped
plenty balls there. You can have so many skins and library features and
preview screenshots but if the movie doesn't play without your nerd cousin
first breaking your OS with sleazy half-broken codec packs, the UX is shit.

The most difficult part for non-tech people using VLC is understanding Finder
or Explorer to double-click the movie they just torrented.

------
wtbob
I think that Planet feeds are the Right Thing, more right than some official,
centralised blog. They may be part of Web 1.0 (or was it 2.0, actually?), but
they're part of what was great.

------
type0
PlanetPlanet Feeds are great but unfortunately people don't always understand
that you should subscribe to their feed. Beside Mozilla, there is a number of
other good planets to follow, like Python, Jabber, GNOME, Debian, Ubuntu.

~~~
robin_reala
Sam Ruby’s Planet Intertwingly is worth a sub too:
[http://planet.intertwingly.net/](http://planet.intertwingly.net/)

